
Macedonian E-Health – Live stats dashboard - dragansah
http://livedashboard.zdravstvo.gov.mk/
======
dubstres
It returns 502 bad gateway. What should this be?

~~~
dragansah
It's fixed now. Apologies.

~~~
dubstres
Yep, I see. I was asking because Serbian Ministry of Health just signed
contract few days ago with as it appears to be the same company that did this
sw in Macedonia.

